# Wiper motor tombstone popper



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm just about finished with this tombstone popper, just need to mask the aluminum bar a bit. The skull will have UV paint highlights and a scream to go with it when it rises. It uses the motor controller board to raise and lower the linkage.

MOV06785.flv video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV06785


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That movement was not what I was expecting - it definitely will give more of a startle factor than the typical head popper movement.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*t-s popper*

Yeah, I do like the way it swings out and up, instead of the regular up and down motion of a t-stone popper. Nice job.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I was also looking for it to go up and down. Did you reverse the air cylinder, so when it closes it pulls him up?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I used a wiper motor to raise and lower the skull. Here's a look at the motor and linkage in action.

MOV06788.flv video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV06788


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks great and I, too, love the movement


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a different way of doing a tombstone popper. I like how you rigged it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks - my limiting factor here was the small 'stone that I used. I won't have time to build a larger one this year (too many other projects) so I had to come up with something that would give me the extension I needed without sticking out too far behind the 'stone. The retracted height of the mech is ~20" and 40" extended. The pivot that the head is attached to is actuated using a length of piano wire and a spring. The head hangs well out of view when down. Lighting will help - a small flood in front of the 'stone will black out the background, and a UV light will be used to draw attention to the skull as it swings up. An MP3 player will provide a loud scream.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the movement!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is great. I heard that pop and thought it was a air valve. I didn't hear the motor run in the first video. Really nice job.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Are you using a prop controller? How are you getting the linkage to only turn enough to raise the head and then retract. 

Love the concept. I should know better than to come to the showroom section when I already have a TON of half finished stuff laying around. I must have one!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm using a PIR to trigger a custom circuit that I designed a couple of years ago. It indexes the wiper motor after each 180° rotation. A timer limits the number of rotations to 2 X 180°. A snap switch is used to turn off the motor power after the first 180° turn, and the circuit "jogs" the motor for ~1 second after a pre-set pause time has elapsed. The jog rotates the motor past the switch, allowing the second 180° rotation to complete. The motor hits the switch a second time, shutting itself off. The timer then waits for another trigger. I use the same circuit to open and close the lid on a Buried Alive coffin.
If you're interested, the boards (sans parts) are sold by Simple Circuit Boards. I'm still working up the drawing for the snap switch version, so Jeff (the owner) won't have those available for a little while. The original version of the board used an opto-sensor to index the motor. The snap switch is more reliable and way easier to set up.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya really nice -caught me off guard waiting for it to pop up


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Love it! Cool design and informational post (as usual). Thanks Otaku!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

"Oh yes,it'sa very nice!!!" "Can we have a look?" "NO!!!" "Well why not them?" "Because you are ENGLISH TYPE'SA!!!!" "WELL WHAT ARE YOU THEN?!?" "I'M FRENCH! Why do you think I have this ridiculOUS ACCENT?!?" Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is cool, a different take on the grave popper! Great idea, can't wait to see it in your haunt!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Definitely a popper and not a peeper. I think you are going to surprise a lot of ToTs with this one. Great job.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks everyone! This should be a lot of fun on the Big Night. I'm still working out the lighting (spotlight on the stone, UV on the skull). I'll try to get pics soon.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

How did I miss this one. Great Job Otaku! I see that you are putting that circuit to good use.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

thats cool, being that its usually pnuematic, and you did a wiper motor


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, I missed this one too ... very nice work!


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

That would be a great prop for a toe pincher coffin. stuff some pants for legs and away you go!! Great prop!! Wish I had one (or 5)


----------

